# youporn, pornotube, nudetube virus



## jgjk

Please help....I have a adware/spyware virus that recent started in the last 24/48 hours. I beleive it came about when using bitcomet to download/share some files. Since this i have uninstalled all p2p programs and tried to delete the desktop files. The desktop files are porn related and i also have some name spam001,spam003, troj000, and a weird antivirus program ive never seen. Everytime i try to delete the files the just pop up again. There is also a popup in the tray that is a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark on it that prompts me to click on it because it says i have harmful viruses that need to be deleted. But eveytime its clicked it trys to install a bogus antivirus. Please help with this problem. I have attached the log files as requested also.


----------



## jgjk

Forgot to mention it also may have the google redirect virus.


----------



## Ried

Hello jgjk,

The dds.txt is missing from your post. Please run dds.scr again and copy/paste the contents of the dds.txt into your next reply.


----------

